# My dear little Jabberjaw



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I turned on my tank's light today to find my Jabberjaw dead. I have no idea how he died because he was eating fine and swimming fine. He had a case of finrot a short time ago but was getting better.

Jabberjaw we shall meet again but until then you are in good company under that rainbow bridge.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

awh im so sorry....


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

yup... :/ its sad..


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

Rip!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

i am so sorry( i love his name though!)


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

He didn't deserve to die!! D'X He had a Catchy Name!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

